
Kim Dotcom: If I Was President of the United States…. - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-if-i-was-president-of-the-united-states-120823/
======
paulhauggis
wow,

This list is one of the most naive I've ever seen.

"Tax citizens with the highest income the most and with the smallest income
the least."

So..if he truly believed this, why was he living in a mansion funded by his
Megaupload money? Why not give all your money to charity Kim?

I love #15: "Fix all other problems"

Great! I wish you were president!

